

A simple way to backup Linux servers with the help of FTP - repor
http://bitcalm.com/blog/a-simple-way-to-backup-linux-servers-with-the-help-of-ftp/?utm_source=hacker&utm_medium=articles&utm_campaign=ftp_hacker_19.03

======
mattbillenstein
Why on earth are you using ftp in 2015?

rsync over ssh is a much much better solution - and you're not sending data in
the clear over the wire.

And why even provision a backup server? Just sync it all to AWS S3 - 2 cents
per gig per month...

~~~
jlgaddis
Look at the submitter's submission history -- every submission points to
bitcalm.com and before "repor" there was another account that did the same
thing.

~~~
derekp7
If you do a search for bitcalm, you will see a number of users that were
created just to post these blog links. Each one only has postings to bitcalm
blog entries, and no other comments.

~~~
jlgaddis
Yep. I noticed the previous accounts doing the same thing so I just
automatically flag them all when I see them.

